# What brand is this lampcap?



## derekleffew (Apr 24, 2009)

What brand is this lampcap?

The locking mechanism was unique for its time.



edit: It originally had AA-type wire, which has been replaced with an improper type. Not mine, I just found the picture.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok my initial impulse is to say Electro Controls.

But I know it's not. I wanted to say Grand, but I just know thats wrong.
Certainly not Kliegl. I doubt it's Century. Def. NOT Altman. 

But I KNOW I've seen that thing before. 


Looks like that cap has been re-wired? Is that some THHN wire for the ground?


----------



## Les (Apr 24, 2009)

I know the answer, but I will let others chime in.


----------



## mbandgeek (Apr 24, 2009)

The only medium prefocus fixture that i know of besides a fresnel is the Parellipsphere, and i know for a fact that's not the right answer.


----------



## avkid (Apr 24, 2009)

I've seen this before, if I could just remember where.........


----------



## waynehoskins (Apr 25, 2009)

Capitol. It originally came complete with the either two or three soft-jacketed white wires coming out the back. A former church of mine picked up a Capitol 4.5x6 once. It was a light, but it had the "soft white wires" and had a bunged-up colorframe holder. No idea where it came from originally or what's happened to it since.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes. We have a winner. (Although Les was first.)

Bench focuses just like an Altman. Three screws (including one over the "I" in CAPITOL) 120° apart go into the socket mounting plate, the center screw locks it down. The three 1/4" holes were for the three asbestos wires.

Anyone know what happened to Capitol? Or what the letters A and N mean on the cap? 
[edit: Upon second thought, I think the letters are N and Y--wonder what that could mean?]


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 25, 2009)

I know they were outlasted by Major who seems to still have been producing into the late 70's early 80's.


----------



## ship (Apr 27, 2009)

Seen that before... thanks!


----------

